# Thinking of moving into Aeropress - any advice?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Right then folks, I'm off on hols in a while and I refuse to do mokka pot and lavazza pre ground again.

Was thinking of getting a porlex and Aeropress and taking a good bag of beans with me.

What advice can you all offer buying and using. Do I recall rightly there's a version 1 and version 2 Aeropress and if so, any difference

are the paper filters adequate or shoud I invest in a metal one, and if so what one?

Any other words of wisdom or tips would also be much appreciated.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've just invested in the same set up ready for a week away next week.

I looked into metal filters but opinion seemed to be they didn't offer much of an advantage. I double up on the paper filters as I did have a cup full of grinds one day with a single filter (in a travel mug, didn't notice until the last sip).

Not managed a 'wow' brew yet but it seems to be quite forgiving with respect to water amount and temperature; perfect for holidays when the wife considers a variable temp kettle unnecessary (more room for all her clothes...).

Be keen to hear responses from people with more experience of this set up.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Same I use 2 or sometimes 3 filter papers. Just run hot water or boiling water through them before using them. Also my pro tip - and Alan Adler (it's inventor) apparently agrees - you can reuse the filters up to 10 times. I do think it's quite forgiving and makes a decent brew


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I purchased one a little while ago, had one crack and though screw this, went back to pour over...

It just felt too much hassle, maybe i should have another crack.

I did though like a drink poured for me at Koffra in Norwich


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I purchased one a little while ago, had one crack and though screw this, went back to pour over...
> 
> It just felt too much hassle, maybe i should have another crack.
> 
> I did though like a drink poured for me at Koffra in Norwich


A bit along these lines really....

I used an aeropress as my "weekday coffee maker" for several weeks... (along with a Rhino grinder and a bog normal hotel kettle)

It made coffee that was drinkable but never got anything special...

I took it home when I got a V60 setup for my birthday...

Now my "WCM" is a cheapo cone-filter and filter papers which I now don't need at home (still with the Rhino and BNHK)....

Everyday "knock out a coffee" is a far better and more consistent standard....

Measurement is fairly relaxed - 1 scoop and the measurement marks on the kettle...

(at home with V60 I weigh in and out but I can't manage the faff in a hotel)

PS The cleanup routine is also much simpler! (Bin the filter and wash out the cone)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I purchased one a little while ago, had one crack and though screw this, went back to pour over...
> 
> It just felt too much hassle, maybe i should have another crack...


I would give it a go ago again, it's got to be up there with one of the most fuss free brew methods - depending on grind coarseness it can be super quick to whip up a brew!

I don't bother with the paddle or funnel though and use any old stick type thing,

if I'm travelling I'll use a 20oz pitcher to pour from, then dump the excess water before flipping the Aeropress onto it.

Generally I'll go inverted and use the shot markers -

coffee >1 shot of water in > stir to saturate and bloom > water up to the top > stir again > cap on > pitcher/vessel on > flip > plunge > cap off > shoot into the bin

Mrs Beano made her first Aeropress today, twas a proud moment!

Despite the initial spat of bile as I was deemed as being "too impatient", it all went swimmingly well!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Inverted seems to make it less messy


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It can make lovely brews.

Championship recipes, pages of them:

http://worldaeropresschampionship.com/recipes/

Aeropress Timer app for iPhone is also good:

http://aeropresstimer.com

Filters can subdue mouthfeel, it's a trade off. Worth pursuing. I tend to take Aeropress and Sowden on holiday so I have options. Am also thinking about getting a clever dripper which does seem utterly fuss free.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm, interesting responses and not what I expected. I imagined a wave of "they are great just get one" type views.

So, leaving aside price, thinking just about ease of use and result in the cup would you all recommend a clever dripper or an Aeropress ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

For me, ease of use: clever every time as can also use as rudimentary pour over filter by just sitting on cup or vessel.(plus no pushing)

Have both, both slightly different, if space an issue: aeropress if not or more than 1 cup required, then Clever as once you factor in multiple cups then any time advantage of the aeropress negated.

If going to Rave day, might get a completely different answer in the cup!

John


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

johnealey said:


> If going to Rave day, might get a completely different answer in the cup!
> 
> John


John that's an excellent point. I got so bound up in thinking about this I didn't consider waiting until then to make a judgement! Not seeing wood for trees and all that


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If nothing else the cost of the day has now been "saved" by not buying both when only one suits Win Win situation.

John


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Using my Aero more now, and like Beanosaurus my wife is even using it rather than instant .....makes me proud.

No denying its generally not the best coffee you can make but considering all the factors of convenience, cost, ease and size its difficult to over look for a trip away.

I hope that I have purchased a hand grinder and take mine away if I get away this year.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Spooks said:


> ...No denying its generally not the best coffee you can make but considering all the factors of convenience, cost, ease and size its difficult to over look for a trip away.
> 
> I hope that I have purchased a hand grinder and take mine away if I get away this year.


I've honestly had some STONKING brews from Aeropress and some crap ones, with it being an immersion brew it is less forgiving of fines that can muddy the brew up - the better the grinder the better the brew!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never made something I wouldn't drink from an Aeropress. Results vary from good to knockout IMHO. I find it very forgiving of my crap technique (inverted). I've got 2 which I pair with a Hario slim at work and Hausgrind at home. Perfect for travel/hols also.

It's what got me into brewed (and led on to the Chemex)


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

If you've never aeropressed before and are used to clean filtered brews the cloudiness of the AP brew might take some getting used to. The metal filters (i use the kaffeology one) can add extra cloudiness and a touch of coffee solids as well.

There is no doubt that the AP is capable of fantastic brews. There are legions of recipes out there. A number of quality cafes offer it as brewed which speaks for itself.

It is versatile - can do immersion or drip (best with the more porous metal filters). You can combine immersion/drip. Inverted/ non inverted. Long steeps, short steeps. Easy to pack for travel. You can get good brews from different roasts.

You've just got to play around with it to find what you like or don't like.

I've just come back to using it again after an extended period of non use. I'm enjoying experimenting with it at the moment. Well worth the investment IMHO.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Lady Beano's hooked - went and bought one under my nose last night!

(Think she's going steal the Rhino Grinder too, the Feldgrind is off limits!)


----------



## krabster (May 29, 2013)

great links thank you


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I started off with a CCD and then bought an Aeropress. I really liked both but favoured the Aeropress more.

I think if your travelling the Aeropress can take more of a knock and a porlex fits in it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've recently watched the Tim Wendelboe on brewing and it's really helped my aeropress. Before I think I was putting too much coffee on and leaving it for too long. Now I'm putting about 14g coffee, 200g water and a minute steep with slow ~30s press. It's definitely helping me to get more flavour and nuance through in the cup.


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I've recently watched the Tim Wendelboe on brewing and it's really helped my aeropress. Before I think I was putting too much coffee on and leaving it for too long. Now I'm putting about 14g coffee, 200g water and a minute steep with slow ~30s press. It's definitely helping me to get more flavour and nuance through in the cup.


What temp do you put the water in at? What coffee grind too. I'v used mine once or twice, still looking for a solid technique to follow.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

At the moment I'm keeping temperature fairly variable but about a minute after kettle has boiled. I've got a thermo pen but haven't been using it religiously.

I'm still working out the grind as well but on the Sage, this morning, I'm using setting 45 (out of 60) which is around percolator setting not as coarse as French press and that seems fairly good. I'm going to try slightly coarser to see how it goes but that might be later in the week with a new bag of beans.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Should add, it really does vary on grind depending on grinder and bean you're using. It's part of what makes this speciality coffee lark so interesting and frustrating!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I think I need to give my aeropress another shot. Maybe I'll take it to work and get a hand grinder. Since getting a Chemex I haven't touched it.


----------



## lajos88 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have used AP for almost 2 years, in combination with ABLE fine metal filter it produces consistent results, very good one. Temp I use is based on a coffee from 80 to 93 Celsius, only inverted method. 16g, about 50g of water, bloom for 25s, quick stir, rest of the water (200g), 60s steep, flip and 30s press.

There is a new metal filter from Kohi labs, tests look interesting, I'm thinking about one.

Note: Switch from Porlex to Feldgind by MBK hand grinder was a significant improvement in a cup


----------

